# Any good anime out there these days?



## kobuzero (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I thought I'd start up an anime thread, although I'm sure there's pleanty of them.
I just finished watching Angel Beats not that long ago, and I've watched just about all the popular ones and some of the more obscure anime out there. I'm looking for something new, so hit me with your suggestions. Preferably nothing longer than 24 episodes, and no horror anime. ( i.e. Claymore, that shit messed with me  )


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Bleach i seem to be the only one who likes that show in the world.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 7, 2012)

I really liked Serial Experiments Lain, Paranoia Agent, and Ghost In The Shell.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Spoiler: psst



Kiki's Delivery Service



But honestly. I've never really been that much of a fan of anime. Not much help here.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Try inuasha.


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2012)

Huh. I just started Angel Beats; well, I'm about halfway through it. It's alright. 

If you've seen the standard popular ones, I don't have much to add. I don't really watch anime much anymore, and when I do, they tend to be recommendations that most people are aware of. 

One of my favorites is Elfen Lied, so if you haven't seen that, give it a go. It's really bloody/violent and kind of creepy at parts though.


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> Bleach i seem to be the only one who likes that show in the world.


psh is that why its so successful? a lot of ppl love it TYVM  XD


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 7, 2012)

New anime that's good? No, none at all. It's all moeshit, shonen, ecchi and hentai. They don't make good anime anymore.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

SavageOF said:


> psh is that why its so successful? a lot of ppl love it TYVM  XD


Everybody i meet hates it.

Then again most peaple i meet hate everything.


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> Everybody i meet hates it.


cant expect anime fans to like it, theyre too hipster to like shonen, or ppl who dont like anime at all. gotta find all those ppl in the middle.


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> New anime that's good? No, none at all. It's all moeshit, shonen, ecchi and hentai. They don't make good anime anymore.


 i enjoy hentai  lol


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 7, 2012)

There's good anime? :V


Well, if you're willing to wade through the mountains of shit, you can find some good ones.
Also, I thought Claymore was good. If THAT was horror for you, avoid Elfen Lied, Higurashi (or Umineko), Gantz....


----------

